# UberSmokes - get weed delivered by your Uber driver



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

In the past, all you had to worry about was a few missing fries from your BigMac combo.

Now, you have to worry about having your buds kiefed by your Uber driver.









Canada: Uber will be allowed to deliver marijuana in its delivery services


A well-known delivery service company recently announced that users in Canada would be able to star...




m.thebl.us


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

There will be an increase of _"no known address, unable to deliver."_


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

All the weed delivery I’ve gotten they’ve always shown up in pairs, between the drivers being dishonest and getting robbed I don’t see how Uber is going to make a solo driver do weed delivery, it’s going to go up in smoke 💨


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Interesting, they partner delivery guys so they can't steal or do inside-job robberies as easily? Didn't know that

I'd expect all the product will be delivered in tamper proof packaging and such but it doesn't take a genius figure out how to cheat that type of system unless it's implemented very well which I doubt will happen


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Interesting, they partner delivery guys so they can't steal or do inside-job robberies as easily? Didn't know that
> 
> I'd expect all the product will be delivered in tamper proof packaging and such but it doesn't take a genius figure out how to cheat that type of system unless it's implemented very well which I doubt will happen


Robbery from someone else, people would order weed and just rob a solo person, two people is not as an easy target


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Interesting, I'm sure technically that might be true but doesn't seem like that much harder to rob unless the 2nd person is armed...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NewLyftDriver said:


> In the past, all you had to worry about was a few missing fries from your BigMac combo.
> 
> Now, you have to worry about having your buds kiefed by your Uber driver.
> 
> ...


This WILL NOT END WELL!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

No delivery allowed. You order thru UE and PICK IT UP YOURSELF. Anyone who does this is a moron however as all the weed stores do online ordering as it is FREE.

I live here so our news has the actual story right.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Wat

I don't understand. What's the point?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

If you actually read the article you would have seen its just a other way for pax to order and go pick up weed Via uber.

Its not a delivery service.

BTW, the sky is falling.


----------

